# ATTN: POOL PLAYERS, CUES FOR SALE!



## dukeboy1977 (May 23, 2009)

I'm aware that this is a photo site but this IS the forum for off-topic chat and I'm sure there may be some pool players on this site as well as photographers, so I thought I'd try my luck and see if it gets me any offers. This price is a cash price but I'd be willing to discuss trades for photography items also as long as it meets my criteria for what I'd like to have. Thanks for reading, Jeff

I've been reluctantly considering  selling a couple of cues that I own due to personal reasons. I haven't even used them in quite some time, so they might as well go to someone who will cause' they really need to be used! I'm offering my Steve Kornele AND my Rick Howard cues that look very much alike. They both feature Rosewood forearms / Buttsleeves with gorgeous Birdseye Maple handles. The Steve Kornele playing cue has IVORY dashes in its trim rings which are a little thicker than he normally uses as per my request. The joint features a 3/8x10 pin and the weight is very close to 19oz.It has 2 shafts with IVORY ferrules and med. Talisman tips! The Rick Howard custom j/b cue has 1 shaft with a pressed water buffalo tip for awesome jumps / breaks. The joint on this cue in both places is 5/16x18 and has been refinished the end of last year so it is like new...Both cues are just like new, you won't be disappointed! I'm not looking to trade them, only sell them to lessen the amount of cues I own. I'm looking for $900 shipped in CONUS for both of them, but you pay paypal fees. Feel free to ask me any questions you may have and thanks for looking, Jeff


----------



## dukeboy1977 (May 23, 2009)

I have compiled a short list of things I'm looking for, but I'm open to suggestions also. I'm looking for a Nikon D60 body in perfect condition, a good wide-angle lens for Nikon cameras, A nice flash compatible with Nikon cameras, 52mm filters, Photoshop programs for "windows", more SD memory cards 8 gigs or bigger, & a Tamron 70mm-300mm lens. I'm open to other offers also, so if you have one let me know!  Jeff


----------

